# Lacy~Kidded~Pics added



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Lacy is due around February 6th. She will be a FF. Her attitude sure has changed since becoming pregnant....she let me pet all over her before and now I'm lucky if I get to scratch her head!  

These pictures are from September 30th (about 2 wks after being with the buck).


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Just a recent picture of her udder....taken 1-10-12

She started loosing her plug around December 20th (7wks before due date) and her udder started growing about the same time.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

That is a nice doe and I like the name.
Already getting way big with an udder.
I can't wait for kids....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacy*

Coming along nicely.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Happy kidding :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Lacy*

She is looking good I say twins for sure but the last 4 weeks will really tell since that's when the babies grow the most. It could be more good luck.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Thanks! I'm hoping for twins and not 1 big single.....She's getting miserable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacy*

:thumbup:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Here's pictures of Lacy today.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Her udder is looking nice


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

She's in labor!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacy*

:leap: Can't wait to hear about healthy happy babies!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Lacy*

Be sure to let us know how it went as soon as you can!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Lacy*

How exciting.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Any babies yet?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Lacy*

Awww cant' wait to hear about it! Good vibes going your way for an easy kidding!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Twins :kidblue: :kidred:  She did an excellent job and is an awesome mom :leap:

Will post pictures tomorrow....right now they both look solid white!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Congrats!!!! Can't wait for pics! :thumb:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Aww, how exciting! Congrats!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

Yeah Lacy! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy*

I have a question....She passed the afterbirth and now she has a cloudy looking rope/string hanging from her. I don't remember this happening with my other doe. Is there something I need to do?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Lacy~Kidded*


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're beautiful!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!! They look like little sheep!  CONGRATULATIONS! :leap: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable!
If she passed the afterbirth she should be fine. Is what is hanging a lot or just a bit?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're wonderful!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious! Congrats! Love their color!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the healthy kiddos! They are too cute!  Thanks for sharing pics. I have awhile yet to wait for my girls to kid, and I'm going through withdrawals...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!

The discharge has stopped :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Awsss! Look at those lil' buggers!! What a pretty and clean white color!!

Congrats!!! :thumb: :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb:


----------

